# BFP lines question for those in 2nd pregnancy!



## Belle30

Hi girls

Congratulations on all your BFPs! 

I've got a question for all of you expecting your second baby! Did you notice much difference between your BFP lines between your first and second pregnancies? (If you can remember!)

I'm asking because in my first pregnancy, I got a very strong BFP on a FRER at 10dpo. 

I have just got a faint BFP on a FRER at 12dpo - much fainter than my BFP in my first pregnancy. I've had a chemical in the past and am paranoid ! I keep thinking that if I'd tested a couple of days ago it might've been stronger, and this is just it fading into nothing!

Is there any correlation between pregnancies, or does it vary?

Thank you! xx


----------



## cazi77

Every pregnancy is different as hormones rise at different rates. It also depends on when you implanted etc. A line is a line so congratulations - and stay away from any more tests yo will drive yourself crazy!!


----------



## KimmyLou

I agree with cazi77. Congratulations xx


----------



## cleckner04

My first pregnancy ended up being a miscarriage but those lines were super dark and the lines with Emma were faint. I think it really depends on the batch of tests you buy as well. Some might have more dye in them than others IYKWIM. :flower:

Congrats!! :baby:


----------



## Sunflower2318

Each baby is unique, and so is each pregnancy. It depends on the ovulation date, the time from fertilization to implantation, and how quickly HCG levels then rise, all of which is different with each pregnancy. I have read of the same person testing positive at 9DPO with one pregnancy, and then not until 21 DPO with their second.
With my daughter, I tested positive really late (18 DPO) on a frer (but that was 5 years ago, so they probably weren't as sensitive then), was negative on all tests up to then. Even when I tested positive at 18 DPO, it was super-faint. However, I just got a faint (but distinct) positive today at 11 DPO on a frer. Congratulations to you!


----------



## xx~Lor~xx

Not especially. I'd say all pregnancies are different and are likely to contain differing amounts of HCG at each time. Congratulations!


----------



## CatherineK

Every baby is different, like all say. This time, my lines were very light at 12dpo, last time they were darkish at 10dpo.


----------



## tannilisa

Yup every pregnancy is different, with my son I got my first BFP at 12 dpo, it was an alright line but not super dark. With this one it was darker much sooner and my first BFP was 8dpo. Congrats!


----------

